# What is your Ultimate Numero Uno (non-Cuban) smoke?



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

For the sake of this discussion let's get your take on your absolute favorite smoke that can be currently purchased in the U.S.; in other words, not a Cuban or a limited edition that isn't currently available. Money is no object.

(Don't be afraid to post if you're on a limited budget and have not had the opportunity to try higher ($10+) priced smokes)


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to go with one I've had on a few rare occasions - Padron 80th Anniversary Maduro. Delicious.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

HTF aside: Padron 44 or 45 maddy


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> HTF aside: Padron 44 or 45 maddy


Good choices too! I have 40,45,46 maduros all resting now! Can't go wrong with Padron Annivs!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea all the Family Reserve are pretty much a toss up for me.


----------



## firehousearms (Jun 1, 2011)

Padron 44, although I have an LP9 that i'm told might top that.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont know if I have a single favorite but my top 3 in no particular order

Anejo shark
Ashton VSG (almost any size depending on the occasion)
No.9 pig, worst part about this is I only have 1 left


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Love those padrons but haven't had too many. Ashton ESG seems to be at the topof my list off the top of my head.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

oh yea, forgot about the Anejo Shark. That one is damn good too. Ahhh, can't just pick one.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

La Flor Dominicana 2x Ligero


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Anejo Shark or Opus Love Affair... Both are outstanding!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Anejo #50. Hands down. I'll smoke those all day every day. The San Cristobal Fabuloso is a close second.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

So far I haven't tried any of the sticks on the list. Thanks for the ideas of things to buy next guys!

We are all in constant search for the perfect cigar....


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

depends on how I'm feeling. A few would probably be Liga Privada #9 which I have none of, :bawling: Viaje 50/50 Black, Tatuaje Cojonu, Illusione 88 & Opus X. that is if we're keeping it regular release none limited edition. I enjoy a variety of different wrappers and tastes so it would be hard to select a distinct, absolute favorite would be virtually impossible.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Avo 787 perfecto
Davidoff grand cru #2
LP T52 or Dirty Rat
LFD double press or perfecto habano
Gran Habano Cabinet Selecroon


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Anejo Shark


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LP9, Opus #5, The Face

I'm sure Padrons would be on the list too if I had more of them.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

*Illusione*: *f9*, *cg4*, or *888*. I would be happy :mrgreen: the rest of my days smoking any one of those...


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Anejo Shark hands down, if you can't find the Shark second would be the Anejo 48.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

dirty rat!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

It's hard to narrow it down to just one. I guess if I *had* to pick only one, I'd pick the Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18. 

Honorable mentions:
AF Anejo Shark (I like all the vitolas, actually)
Oliva Serie V ....preferably the maduro, but those are LE


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Opus X Petite Lancero (with a year + on it)


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Litto Gomez Small Batch 3 ... hands down ... 
Tat Pork Tenderloin was fantastic (htf) ... LP Dirty Rat was too (easier to find) ...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

astripp said:


> Opus X Petite Lancero (with a year + on it)


Good choice! In the same vein ... the FFOX Fuente Fuente with a year + on it is great ... such a smooth smoke for an Opus.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

The regular Oliva Serie V does it for me, I am easy to please.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny thing, I actually now have a few of the sticks people have listed here, but I have not yet smoked any of them, such as: Illusione cg4 and 888, an assortment of Opus -- sharks, love story, some LP#9s, Ashton VSG, some viaje chiquitos etc.

Have em in the humi and haven't had any of em yet. What am I thinking!?!? (I am thinking I want to make sure my palate is worth of the cigars first and also want some time on them in the humi to make sure they are stable, not over-humidified etc)

But to answer the question, the best for me so far is the Padron 1964 Maduro Torpedo. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I want to pull the trigger on some 1926 and Family Reserves eventually, just haven't done it and need to clear out some room. BUT they sound yummy!eace:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

While i love Opus, anejo, VSG, etc. The cigar i keep going back to and really looking forward to is the MF Le Bijou 1922 petit Robusto,


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

astripp said:


> Opus X Petite Lancero (with a year + on it)


I think Opus really shine in a smaller RG.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ive smoked all the family reserves, opus, anejos, HTF tats, ect. and i always come back to the liga privada #9, it just fits the flavor profile i like perfectly


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Anejo's and the Savanelli. Yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

La Riqqi para mi.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway MADURO Work of Art ("WOAM")


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

HTF aside for me its the LP T52. Ive only had Toros, but Im sure theyre all great. I could smoke one every day.



sengjc said:


> The regular Oliva Serie V does it for me, I am easy to please.


I really need to smoke more of those, theyre really good. Maybe when I get over buying expensive stuff, lol Ill get some one those, thyre relativly easy on the wallet.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, if I had to pick it would actually be two. T52 piggy, and the punch punch Maduro.
If you haven't tried the punch punch Maduro yet, you are seriously missing out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Liga Privada No.9 was the best smoke Ive had in a very long time.

Runners up: RP Edge Maduro, Oliva V, WOAM


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I would have to say AF Double Chateau Fuente Sungrown. I guess I'm easy to please. I've tried many of the sticks mentioned in this thread, and enjoyed them all very much, but the Fuente Sungrown to me has a pleasing, sweet flavor and aroma that I love.

What can I say, I'm a cheap date!


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

My Father 1922 churchill. But I havent had many of the super prems out there like Padron annys, Ashton VSGs etc. Had an Opus once loved it but liked the 1922 better.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

The blend was changed :sad: a couple years back, but a La Tradicion Cubana Churchill was the absolute best cigar I've had--PERIOD. 

I still think about that cigar. Unfortunately, Luis listened to numb-nuts who wanted a "stronger" smoke, so he changed the blend for them (business decision as well). 

I guess those morons mistook "strength" for flavor and complexity :anim_soapbox:.

Those cigars are not the same-- they're still pretty good, but ain't what they used to be :sad:.

A fire destroyed his factory some years back, so all of the remaining old blend cigars were destroyed :sad:.

What I would give up to have one of those smokes. 

For an extant cigar, the 1959 Medina is as complex as they get. Cubancrafters makes them. 

Other than that, the Excalibur Maduro #1 with a year on them would be "up there".


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

la aurora cien anos robusto


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Man so many good smokes listed here. I am one of those guys that likes a variety of wrappers/flavors, so right now I'm really digging the Camacho Connecticut. What a great smoke that is! Previous favorites have been the V series (natural and maduro), San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol, Vegas Cubanas, Series G Maduro, oh man who am I kidding? I can't pick just one!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

SHARK!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Opus-X Double Corona & La Flor Dominica Solomone 

There are a lot of great smoking non-Cuban cigars out there. At this time the two above, with just a year or two of age, are my absolute favorites.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

The My Father 1922 Petite Robusto has been a fav lately. Ordered a fiver of the Grand Robustos to give them a try. Arriving today hopefully. 

But I really got spoiled in Vegas this weekend on the Opus x XXX. Really liked that a lot. Really want to try a Shark too. Wish these things weren't so hard to find.


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

maybe punch gran puro, with a couple years on them they are fantastic and the price is great


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

My personal favorite cigar right now is the Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 6x60. Just a great cigar.


----------



## Suprglide (Jun 29, 2008)

Lots of great cigars already mentioned, I would have to go wth the Anejo #50


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Opus X robusto or petite lancero


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

1029henry said:


> I would have to say AF Double Chateau Fuente Sungrown. I guess I'm easy to please. I've tried many of the sticks mentioned in this thread, and enjoyed them all very much, but the Fuente Sungrown to me has a pleasing, sweet flavor and aroma that I love.
> 
> What can I say, I'm a cheap date!


This also is one of my top 5 cigars. Have you tried the AF Rosado Sungrown Magnum 54? Another for me is AF Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso


----------



## n2cigars (Apr 22, 2007)

Gran Habano corojo #5 Triumph. Delicious. JD.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

For me it is the Padron 45 Maduro.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Casa Fuente
FFOX Pussy Cat
Anejo Shark


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Diesel cheap and good what more can you ask for!:biggrin:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I dont think I can narrow it down to just one... 

MF 1922, Ive had the Toro and the Petite Robusto, and love them both. 
Los Blanos Nine... soooooo Tasty
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor (I've probably smoked more of these than any other cigar  )

Special mention, as Ive only had one (but it was great) is the La Sirena Divine (5 1/2 x 52) ...

and of course my absolute top fave cheap smoke (under $3) is the Padron Londres.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> This also is one of my top 5 cigars. Have you tried the AF Rosado Sungrown Magnum 54? Another for me is AF Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso


I love the AF Rosado Magnums! I just smoked my last one yesterday:doh:

I need to pick up a box of Rosado Magnums. I got a box of Double Chateau Sungrowns resting in my Igloodor.....I'm gonna leave them rest as long as I can:hungry:


----------



## calgon (May 4, 2011)

54 Conqueror said:


> But I really got spoiled in Vegas this weekend on the Opus x XXX. Really liked that a lot. Really want to try a Shark too. Wish these things weren't so hard to find.


There is 3 on cbid right now, but it looks like its gonna get out of hand.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't give just one, so I'll give a few for various price ranges:

Cheap: Diesel UC

Mid: Ashton Maduro Pyramid 

Expensive: Padron 1964 Piramides Maduro


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

The T52 piggy. Me and her. We got a thiiiiiiing


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Yea all the Family Reserve are pretty much a toss up for me.


+1 for me as well!

Padron Family Reserve #46, I would say is my ultimate cigar.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

My Father #4.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Partagas Black Label. However, I have a Liga Privada resting in my humi and I have a feeling that after reading Steve Saka's response to Castaweb's Flying Pig issue that it will be my numero uno.


----------



## calgon (May 4, 2011)

ive been reading alot about those liga's defiantly gonna pick up up one.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a tie between the Avo 787 Perfecto and the Davidoff Grand Cru #2 or possibly the Davidoff Millenium Blend Petite Corona.........or this, or that, or this, or...............


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I am pretty new at this so my palate may not be as refined as some but here are my top three :

Illusion MJ12
Gurkha Assasin
CAO MX2

honorable mention:
Ashton VSG
Gurkha Beast
Diesel unholy cocktail


----------



## nanilla (Jul 4, 2011)

Padron 45 Maduro


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> I am pretty new at this so my palate may not be as refined as some but here are my top three :
> 
> Illusion MJ12
> Gurkha Assasin
> ...


It's funny how some time changes things. My new list is :

Liga Pravada T52 either belicoso or flying pig
La Flor Dominicana Airbender Maduro LTD
Illusione MJ12

Honorable mention:
Cain 660 Straight Ligero
Liga Pravada #9
My Uzi weighs a Ton
CAO Brazilia
Gurkha Assassin
Gurkha Beast

I've got a bunch of Viaje, Tatuaje , and some Anejo Sharks resting in the humi so the top three could change.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd have to say the diesel unholy cocktail or the perdomo lot 23 so far have been my favorite two smokes


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

From cheaper to more expensive:

Padilla Signature 1932
Opus X Shark
Padron 45th

Though one of my all time favorite is the Small Batch #3.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron Mexico!


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Its a 3 way tie: Partagas Black Label (preferably the Bravo), Hoyo Dark Sumatra Media Noche, and the Hoyo Dark Knight Tubos. All three hold a place in my heart and have never let me down!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm still developing my palate - but so far my favorite is the new Tatuaje La Casita Criolla short Churchill. In fact I have a box coming tomorrow from Atlantic Cigar - HURRY UP UPS!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Ron Mexico!


I'll make sure Dav0 has plenty of those the next time we herf and you decide to raid his humidor!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Dirty Rat, that cigar is the king of non cubans


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Tat miami
Oliva V
Cubao


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Padron '64 mad for now. Have yet to try the '28 and family reserve. Still have a long list of sticks to try as I'm still new.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Camacho Corojo.
JdN Antaño 1970.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

LP T52 / Oliva V got the right mix of spice and earth I enjoy; the latter I enjoy the price better.
Also - La Riqueza I had the other day tasted just like a CC.
:tu


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Oliva Serie V...the best and greatest...NC that is...


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't had the luxury of tasting some of these super-ultra-holy-effing-crap cigars, so my favorite is something quite common 

Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Reserva Maduro. Love it.


----------



## samuelsmithbeer (Oct 12, 2011)

Its a toss up for me between a San Cristobal Clasico or a Camacho Corojo. Both great smokes that can be had for reasonable prices.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Man O' War Ruination
Rocky 1992


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Just one? Really difficult to say. In my limited experience so far, it's a toss-up between the Padron 80th and the A Fuente Anejo Shark.

Now if you're talking regular smokes:
-Liga Privada No. 9 easily tops the list.
-Oliva V is a contender as well, you cannot beat the quality for the price.
-A Fuente 8-5-8 in either sungrown or maduro (different smokes, but both are amazing)
-Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro - with 6 months rest, these are amazing.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

IBEW said:


> I'm still developing my palate - but so far my favorite is the new Tatuaje La Casita Criolla short Churchill. In fact I have a box coming tomorrow from Atlantic Cigar - HURRY UP UPS!!!


I have a couple LCCs resting that I'll keep that way for another week or two before lighting up, but I'm looking forward to it!

I haven't had enough differnet high end sticks to put together much of a list, but I've really liked the handful of WOAMs I've had. And though this doesn't really answer the question in the way it was intended, if I had to pick one cigar to smoke for the rest of my life, all things considered (including price), I'd choose the Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva. Love those little guys!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

What a great list of cigars on here. I haven't tried all of them (not even close). For me my favorite to date is the Padron Family Reserve 46 Maduro. 

Honorable mention are the AF Anejo 46's. They keep getting better with age, and I like them more every time I have one (every few months). 

I have ordered a box of Anejo Sharks, and they should be in sometime in November. I haven't tried one yet, but am looking forward to it. I also want to try a LP #9 or #52, haven't tried either of those yet. Back a number of years ago, I tried an Opus X (can't remember the size), and didn't care for it, but my taste in cigars has changed greatly since then. I will probably pick up a few in the next few months to put away to rest.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Opus X Petit Lancero or Epernay Le-Petit. Nod to the Opus...


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

So many good ones, but over the last few years, for me, I would have to give the nod to the Davidoff Aniversario #3.


----------



## JonE (Sep 21, 2009)

All time is the Padilla 32 churchill (pepin blend).

Now that I cant find them anymore its been the liga#9 Carrillo Elencos and the Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

If I had to stick with one cigar, no question it would be the Man O' War. The regular, not the Ruination. Don't get me wrong, Ruinations are good, but I'm not always in the mood for one. The regular MO'W is always a welcome smoke. Runner up would be the Camacho Corojo.


----------

